

iOS 6.1 adoption on track to be fastest yet - derpenxyne
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/30/ios-6-1-adoption-on-track-to-be-fastest-yet-says-onswipe-with-22-of-users-on-board-in-36-hours/

======
saurik
It is probably worth noting that as there is no untethered jailbreak for iOS
6.0, and there are definite statements that there will be very shortly for iOS
6.1, the adoption curve of the not-enormous-but-more-than-"statistically-
significant" demographic of "people who jailbreak their device" is much faster
than it has been for other previous releases.

